# Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes! (Download pdf manual)



## TARI (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello,

I am glad to announce that now you can preorder Epic World until release date for 249 € (VAT included) and save 50 €. Regular price after release 299 €.

*Shipping October 2010*


*CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO*














*http://www.samplelibraries.com/images/EpicWorldManual.pdf (EPIC WORLD MANUAL)*

Best,


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes!*

Congratulations Tari.

I'm sure it's going to be a great success.

Nick


----------



## TARI (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes!*

Thank you Nick!

More demos online!! :D...and more to come soon...


----------



## shakuman (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes!*

Congrats Tari..But I am disappointed (I hope not) cuz you use Engine which is not support microtuning!unlike Independence Pro ~o) Even there is no new update from YT to solve some main issues with Engine!..

Shakuman.


----------



## TARI (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes!*



shakuman @ Mon Aug 09 said:


> Congrats Tari..But I am disappointed (I hope not) cuz you use Engine which is not support microtuning!unlike Independence Pro ~o) Even there is no new update from YT to solve some main issues with Engine!..
> 
> Shakuman.



Hi Shakuman, 
I will talk to yellow tools about the microtuning option, I promise :wink: .Epic World will run in a new Engine version 1.06 with quite a few improvements, including stability and bug fixes.

Tari


----------



## TARI (Aug 9, 2010)

JT3_Jon @ Mon Aug 09 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but how does one order in the states?



Hi,
Best Service ships to the States very fast. It only costs 10 euros! If you have any question about it, please let me know.

Thanks,

Tari


----------



## shakuman (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes!*



TARI @ Mon Aug 09 said:


> shakuman @ Mon Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Tari..But I am disappointed (I hope not) cuz you use Engine which is not support microtuning!unlike Independence Pro ~o) Even there is no new update from YT to solve some main issues with Engine!..
> ...



Many thanks Tari for your best support (as usual) it's in my list now with Ethno 5 =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## TARI (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes!*

Thanks Shakuman!


----------



## TARI (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes!*

Please, watch and listen to this audio and video demo by Hans Jorg Scheffler.

*JETSTREAM*

Best,


----------



## Justus (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes!*

What a relaxing piece and pictures! Great work but I need a coffee now! :wink:


----------



## TARI (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes! (new demos!)*

Hello,

New demos online. 3 superb demos by Alex Pfeffer and 1 by me. I hope you enjoy!! :wink: 

*EPIC WORLD - CINEMATIC LANDSCAPES DEMOS*


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes! (new demos!)*

Sounds fantastic.
But has anyone had any experience with ENGINE yet?
How efficient is it compared to Kontakt4 as a plugin?
Is it stable?
Does it respond to both CC11 and CC7?

I love Tari's libraries and if this was Kontakt I would have bought it already, but I need some reassurance as have been burnt before by jumping into new sample playback engines.
HALion player, PLAY (getting there now all is "nearly" forgiven), and Independence.

Ian


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Ian,

Perhaps I can help you out a bit. I'm what you could consider extremely skeptical when it comes to adding new sampling engines to my workflow, so I was reluctant when I first discovered Epic World runs on ENGINE. 

Thankfully, I have to admit that, having used it quite extensively now, it's behaving very well. Kontakt 4 is my workhorse and the holy grail against which I compare all others, and ENGINE is comparing favourably. It's certainly been rock-solid in terms of stability thus far, which is a major plus. The lack of a memory server system is a bit unfortunate considering how used I've gotten with that, but in practise it turns out not to be a huge issue — the most annoying thing is probably the lack of a basic progress loading bar. Odd omission. 

Otherwise everything is pretty much as you'd expect it to be: you can do custom MIDI controller assignments, it responds to them, and it's pretty efficient as long as you're not using its built-in convolution reverb (which is unusually intensive on the CPU). Plus: no stupid dongle! xD

None of this ends up being bothersome though because in all honesty just loading up and playing the patches in this library is inspiring like few other packages are. 

Just my two cents, hope it helps!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations Tari!


----------



## snowleopard (Sep 3, 2010)

I recently purchased Cinematic Instruments which uses the Engine, and am getting used to it. Plus have played with Titan free. My conclusion is very similar to that of Mathazzar. It appears to be quite stable, and not difficult to get into and going with. 

My one gripe is that I can't seem to figure out how to change the size of it. As I get older I don't see as well, and love being able to make Kontakt nice and big on my big monitors...

Some really nice demos there guys.


----------



## TARI (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes! (new Video Teaser!!)*

Thank you all, friends. 
I understand your concern about a non Kontakt sample player, but ENGINE has a nice and intuitive interface with a lot of functions included. Absolutely stable and zero problems. The world exists far over Kontakt :D 

For those who haven't watched the new video teaser, please go here:

*EPIC WORLD VIDEO TEASER*

100% Epic World sounds.


----------



## Udo (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes! (new Video Teaser!!)*

Engine is based on Yellow Tools Independence. Can the Epic World patches and samples be used in Independence?


----------



## shakuman (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes! (new Video Teaser!!)*



Udo @ Sat Oct 23 said:


> Engine is based on Yellow Tools Independence. Can the Epic World patches and samples be used in Independence?



No you can't ~o).. I hope it will be happened in tne new update o/~ 

Shakuman..


----------



## TARI (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Preorder Epic World - Cinematic Landscapes! (new Video Teaser!!)*

Hi Udo and Shakuman.

You can use Engine libraries in Independence as far as you use the same root folder for both. New Engine version (new Independence will come after) don't use any more root folder (among other improvements), but you will be able as well to open Engine libraries in the new Independence.

For those interested, you can download a short "Epic World" booklet in PDF. You can see there the patches list:

*http://www.samplelibraries.com/images/EpicWorldManual.pdf (EPIC WORLD MANUAL)*


Sorry for the delay, but the release is CLOSE!

Best,

Tari


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 24, 2010)

Tari - love all your work. You saved my bacon on a recent score that needed a D Whistle (Celtic collection). Sorry for the laziness but is this engine 64 bit compatible (i.e run it in VEPRO 64 bit)?


----------



## Udo (Oct 29, 2010)

Shipping is at least 2 weeks away, according to BestService.


----------

